# Studor Vent On Primary Sewer Vent?



## plumbersrule (Oct 26, 2015)

Hello all,

I have a friend that has been dealing with a bad sewer gas smell on his back porch. He has determined that it is coming from his two sewer vent stacks directly above the porch. He has tried extending them within a reasonable height (6-8ft) to no avail. Recently he added two studor vents (or AAV) on both of the vent stacks above the roofline and it seems to have solved his problem. With my general plumbing knowledge I know that plumbing systems are designed to breathe and while the studor vent allows fresh air in, it does not allow any gasses to escape.
If it adds anything to the conversation he says that he is on an anaerobic septic system, one of the older type septics (this I know less about) without any venting in the yard.
In his case what would the possible side effects of modifying his plumbing system in this way be?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------

